# Skunks?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

A trapped skunk is as close as I can get to a guaranteed coyote visit. If the skunk didn't spray or only dribbled I will skin them and add them to my fur shed. If I get one that sprays I will bury it right on the spot and re-bed the trap using the buried skunk for bait/lure.


----------

